# European green tree frog advice (hyla arborea)



## Unto The Sky (May 3, 2010)

Hi, I've had my green tree frog for a little while now, eating fine, pooing, generally hopping around looking happy. Just looking for a little advice with regards to hibernation, i've looked everywhere for some information on it and came up with nothing, but I was told by the breeder that it'd need to hibernate...so if anyone could give me the rundown of hibernation for them, that'd be great 
-Shaun


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Unto The Sky said:


> Hi, I've had my green tree frog for a little while now, eating fine, pooing, generally hopping around looking happy. Just looking for a little advice with regards to hibernation, i've looked everywhere for some information on it and came up with nothing, but I was told by the breeder that it'd need to hibernate...so if anyone could give me the rundown of hibernation for them, that'd be great
> -Shaun


There's some debate about the benefits of hibernation, although if you ever intend to breed it's supposed to help get them into breeding mode. It might be worth your while having a nose over in Shelled; a lot of tortoise keepers are getting ready for 'the season', and you can pick up some tips.


----------



## Unto The Sky (May 3, 2010)

will it be the same game as tortoises then...as I have four of those.

one other thing i neglected to mention was that it is a 2010 frog, born in june/july so it's still very small and growing....i know that younger tortoises don't hibernate so does that apply here?

ohh, and whats this about a debate as to the benefits? like pros and cons either way?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Unto The Sky said:


> will it be the same game as tortoises then...as I have four of those.
> 
> one other thing i neglected to mention was that it is a 2010 frog, born in june/july so it's still very small and growing....i know that younger tortoises don't hibernate so does that apply here?
> 
> ohh, and whats this about a debate as to the benefits? like pros and cons either way?


Pretty much. With a frog that young, I'd be inclined to keep it awake, tbh, in the wild they tend to fatten up (just like tortoises), so I'd only even try hibernation if I was sure it had eaten enough, and that it was 100% healthy. Not many people on here keep hibernatable frogs, which is probably why you haven't had much response yet. You may find it less active over the winter, though, and you could keep it cooler in it's viv without lights if you wanted to.


----------



## Unto The Sky (May 3, 2010)

I think I'll do that then 
Really appreciate your advice


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It all depends on the temperatures if you cool it down it will hibernate.I used to hibernate mine in damp peat.If it has fed well there will be no problem.Reduce the photoperiod and temperatures gradually to about 5 c and six to eight hours of light.
It is not a prerequisate to hibernate them to breed as in the southern part of their range they willl not hibernate and they will start to breed in the spring.
Personally I would not try breeding this species unless you have good earplugs as the males are very noisy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> It all depends on the temperatures if you cool it down it will hibernate.I used to hibernate mine in damp peat.If it has fed well there will be no problem.Reduce the photoperiod and temperatures gradually to about 5 c and six to eight hours of light.
> It is not a prerequisate to hibernate them to breed as in the southern part of their range they willl not hibernate and they will start to breed in the spring.
> *Personally I would not try breeding this species unless you have good earplugs as the males are very noisy.*


:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

i wouldnt hibernate young frogs dont really need to. Only time i would hibernate the adults was for breeding when they would live all year in the greenhouse but have polystyrene boxes in the green house in winter for them to hibernate in


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Seems to me that most of the above makes sense. if it is that young i would say keep it awake this year but maybe keep it somewhere in the house where it notices a slight cooling and reduction in light.

For future reference though, maybe next year when it is a bit bigger, i have found my Newts do fine placed in a small box of soil and leaves and popped in the fridge for 6 weeks from late dec to early feb, obviously with a cooling before and a gradual increse after.


----------

